# Máy lạnh Samsung chính hãng giá rẻ siêu bền bỉ



## thanhmai2501 (7/8/19)

Máy lạnh Samsung đến từ thương hiệu danh tiếng của Hàn Quốc. Sản phẩm được sản xuất bằng công nghệ tân tiên đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng cao. Kết hợp với mẫu mã sang trọng, máy lạnh chính hãng Samsung trở thành sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho mọi không gian lắp đặt.

*Điểm nhấn chất lượng của máy lạnh chính hãng Samsung*
Máy lạnh Samsung hiện là dòng máy được lắp đặt phổ biến tại nhiều hộ gia đình. Sản phẩm nhận được sự ưa chuộng từ phía khách hàng bởi thiết kế đẹp mắt và tinh tế. Cùng với gam màu trắng tinh khiết, máy lạnh Samsung đem đến vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ cao tại khu vực lắp đặt.

Điểm nhấn nổi bật của thiết bị máy lạnh nằm ở bộ động cơ mạnh mẽ, nhưng tiết kiệm điện năng. Sản phẩm đem đến luồng không khí mát lạnh bên trong khoảng không gian rộng. Đặc biệt, thời gian sử dụng thiết bị kéo dài lên đến hàng chục năm. Quý khách hàng sẽ tiết kiệm được rất nhiều chi phí thay mới và bảo dưỡng.






_Máy lạnh chính hãng Samsung đẹp sang trọng_​
*Các dòng máy lạnh Samsung được ưa chuộng số 1*
Để được lắp đặt máy lạnh chính hãng Samsung giá rẻ, quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ Điện máy giá tốt. Tại đơn vị có rất nhiều dòng sản phẩm vừa túi tiền để bạn lựa chọn. Trong đó các sản phẩm máy lạnh được ưa chuộng nhất là:
-Máy lạnh chính hãng Samsung AR09MCFHAWKNSV (1,0): 6.850.000đ
-Máy lạnh chính hãng Samsung AR12MCFHAWKNSV (1,0): 8.200.000đ
-Máy lạnh chính hãng Samsung AR12MVFSCURNSV (1,5) Inverter: 9.250.000đ
-Máy lạnh chính hãng Samsung AR10NVFXAWKNSV (1.0 HP) Inverter: 11.340.000đ






_Máy lạnh chính hãng Samsung AR10NVFXAWKNSV (1.0 HP) Inverter_​
Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu tham khảo thêm dòng máy lạnh Samsung cao cấp, vui lòng liên hệ Điện máy giá tốt. Chúng tôi sẽ phục vụ nhanh chóng và đảm bảo tận tình.

_Máy lạnh Carrier - Toshiba RAS-H13FKCVG-V_
Chúng tôi còn cung cấp rất nhiều dòng máy lạnh Toshiba - Carrier cao cấp với mức giá dao động từ 12.000.000đ đến 15.000.000đ. Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ Điện máy giá tốt để được lắp đặt nhanh chóng.

Điện Máy Giá Tốt
Địa chỉ: 168/75 D2, P.25, Q.Bình Thạnh, Tp.HCM
Email: info@dienmaygiatot.com
Website: https:dienmaygiatot.com
Điện thoại028) 3512 2727 | Ext: 222, 333
– Mr.Nhơn: 0869 172 168


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (7/8/19)

bao nhiêu một cái máy lạnh thế


----------

